# jkd location



## cfr (Feb 14, 2003)

Does anyone know of a JKD instructor in the Santa Clarita, Ca. area. There is a school here that does a tiny bit of JKD but its primarily pentjack silat/ kali.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 17, 2003)

I don't know exactly what you're looking for or for that matter much about your area. But if I was anywhere near L.A. I would go to Dan Inosanto. He can't live forever, so you have a great oppurtunity before you.
http://www.inosanto.com/
Of course Dan will teach you his expanded method but you will get enough of the original as well.


If all you want is the original. Jerry Poteet is down there.
http://www.jerrypoteet.com/
He teachs it the way it was taught to him by Bruce.

If you want the best, be willing to drive a few minutes more, it'll be worth it.


----------



## cfr (Feb 17, 2003)

Jerry Poteet doesnt currently have a school. Only privates which are quite pricey. Dan Inosanto would be great but its too far. Thanks though.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 17, 2003)

There is someone in or near Santa Clarita that I had heard about but it may be the one you go to. how many miles is Dan Inosanto away from you?


----------



## cfr (Feb 18, 2003)

Miles arent too far. But the time it would take me to get there right after work during rush hour would probably be about 1 hour and 15 minutes. Then, since its in the opposite direction from home, another 1 hour drive. Just dont see it.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 18, 2003)

We have a pretty bad traffic thing going on here too, maybe not quite as bad as yours though.

When I first started with my Sifu I was living in San Jose and he lives in Hayward. Its a bad drive after work. I met a guy in Golds gym that wanted me to meet his Sifu. I knew before hand that we were going to Hayward. I figured no way would I travel like that to train. On top of that I grew up in a neighboring town from Hayward and I never really liked that city at all, had no reason to be there, just didn't want to be there.

What I experienced that nite changed they way I saw martial arts and he asked me to return and I did for nearly 3 years.

It is worth the drive if only for one day anyway, then you would know for sure.

All I'm saying is I know the drive sucks and I don't know if any of the schools are near the "hoods" but after you meet the right Sifu you will make the drive.


----------



## pesilat (Feb 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by akja _
> *We have a pretty bad traffic thing going on here too, maybe not quite as bad as yours though.
> 
> When I first started with my Sifu I was living in San Jose and he lives in Hayward. Its a bad drive after work. I met a guy in Golds gym that wanted me to meet his Sifu. I knew before hand that we were going to Hayward. I figured no way would I travel like that to train. On top of that I grew up in a neighboring town from Hayward and I never really liked that city at all, had no reason to be there, just didn't want to be there.
> ...



I agree completely. And my story was even more extreme. I lived in central Indiana. A friend of mine moved to Dayton, Ohio (about 2 hours away). He started training in Kali. Once, when I was visiting him, I went to class with him. It was interesting. But not worth the 2 hour drive -- especially not with a good Okinawan Goju-Ryu school (which is what I was training in at the time) only 20 minutes from my home.

A few months later, my friend says, "Man, you gotta come meet my new instructor. It's still Kali, but he's a lot better than the guy you met before. And this guy does Silat. You'll love Silat. You've gotta see it."

I thought, "Well, it still won't be worth the 2 hour drive, but I haven't visited my buddy in a while so I'll go visit and check it out." It was actually 2.5 hours to the school but I didn't find that out until I visited the first time.

Boy, was I wrong. This guy was *a lot* better at Kali than the guy I'd previously seen. I enjoyed the Kali. But the Silat ... WOW! I was blown away and completely hooked.

At the time, I worked 2nd shift in Indianapolis. Every single weekend for the next year, I got off work at 11 PM and drove 2 hours over to Dayton so I could train with this guy on Saturday. Then, on Monday, I'd drive 2 hours back to go to work. Around the same time, I met a woman named Margaret who also lived in Dayton. We started dating.

After a year of this, I thought, "In Indiana, I've got a decent job and a trailer. In Ohio, I've got Guru Ken and Margaret." No contest. I sold the trailer, moved to Dayton, and got a new job.

Mike


----------



## darmakarma (Feb 19, 2003)

I drive two and a half hours every monday to go to my Jun Fan class at  Inosanto's Academy. I try to get there a little early so that I can watch Guro inosanto teach his phase one class (He's a great instructor). Then I go home right after class, so in total im on the road for about five hours (there and back to where I live). People ask me why I drive so far for a one hour class, they think I'm crazy, but for me it's worth it. In my opinion, if people are  willing to travel from other countries or relocate in order to train at the academy, then a two hour drive is'nt that bad. Most of my money goes to my training. I work partime so it does'nt leave much room for anything else.


----------



## pesilat (Feb 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by darmakarma _
> *I drive two and a half hours every monday to go to my Jun Fan class at  Inosanto's Academy. I try to get there a little early so that I can watch Guro inosanto teach his phase one class (He's a great instructor). Then I go home right after class, so in total im on the road for about five hours (there and back to where I live). People ask me why I drive so far for a one hour class, they think I'm crazy, but for me it's worth it. In my opinion, if people are  willing to travel from other countries or relocate in order to train at the academy, then a two hour drive is'nt that bad. Most of my money goes to my training. I work partime so it does'nt leave much room for anything else. *



Absolutely. If I only lived a couple of hours from Guro Dan's, I'd be there every chance I got.

I've spent a lot of time at seminars with Guro Dan over the years and attended a couple of classes with him at the Academy in December of 2000.

Guro Dan is my role model both as an instructor and as the "eternal white belt." I think he's the best instructor I've ever seen. And he's always willing to explore -- often starting from white belt and earning his way up -- to see what treasures a particular system may have for him.

I'm very glad to have been able to spend the time I have in his presence and I see him every chance I get.

Mike


----------



## darmakarma (Feb 19, 2003)

That last post I typed reminded me of when I first started to train at the academy. I had class on a monday and Jun Fan conditioning class with Sifu Larry Hartsell Tuesday morning at 11am. Well, the person who I was supposed to stay with was'nt home so I had to sleep in my car in the academy parking lot. To top it off, my driver and passenger car windows had been broken the previous week. The academy is realativly close to L.A. Ex, so i did'nt get much sleep (3 hours total) because of all the planes taaking off every 20 to 30 minutes. After class I made it home in just enough time to go to work. I don't know how I managed to stay on my feet during that class and still have enough energy to drive home.    Thank God for Starbucks.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 19, 2003)

I just had the oppurtunity to have a guy in walk in a start up with me. I knew the first time I talked to him (last week) that I would probably learn more than teach.

He was trained on the East Coast but had stated that he and his group had attended several Dan Inosanto seminars when Dan would go to he East Coast. I knew just by talking to him that this was a good oppurtunity for me.

We spent one on one time so I asked him to show me how Dan teaches. It is amazing what Dan can do and I'm basing this on a second party. My JKD is so differant. What Dan has done is a very big positive for JKD and the martial arts in general.

For people that don't understand the blending of arts. My opinion is that all they need is to learn from someone who has seen directly Dans teaching methods. I never paid much attention to several arts that are frequently used by "the concepts crew" but I know what the future has in store for me.


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 19, 2003)

Its a 6 hour drive for me but I hope to train under Dan in the future. I have MA buisness in L.A. anyway, even if it were only once a month it would be better than never at all.


----------



## Samurai (Feb 21, 2003)

Man you guys are making me sad..........
I lived in San Diego, Fresno, and Bakersfield and did not know who Dan Inosanto was.

Of course I was very very small.....but hey if he had a kids class !!
Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## James Kovacich (Feb 21, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Samurai _
> *Man you guys are making me sad..........
> I lived in San Diego, Fresno, and Bakersfield and did not know who Dan Inosanto was.
> 
> ...



I've got one similar to that. Both sides of my family was raised in Oakland and I lived there until 1966. Yea I was a runt but I lived there when Bruce did. It just makes you think like maybe Dad ran accross him at the coffee shop or around town. Just a dream of "what if."


----------



## cfr (May 18, 2003)

JIC anyone else has an interest in my neck of the woods:

http://www.aseama.com


----------



## Kempo Guy (May 19, 2003)

I'd recommend the "Magda Institute" in Reseda. You can get more info at http://www.cassmagda.com/

Hope this helps,
KG


----------

